# Tempmas prizes?



## punkyrule (Feb 14, 2010)

Just wanted to ask the mods if the prizes are already shipped. Can't wait for my m3i Zero + 4gb! Thanks!


----------



## Lubbo (Feb 14, 2010)

same here, i sent a PM to one of them but no reply


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 14, 2010)

C'mon guys, just wait patiently for your prizes.


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

Be grateful you won and don't moan.


----------



## punkyrule (Feb 14, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> C'mon guys, just wait patiently for your prizes.
> QUOTE(Prowler485 @ Feb 14 2010, 06:05 PM) Be grateful you won and don't moan.


Uhmm. Not moaning here. I was just asking/inquiring/clarifying  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... and yes, I am waiting patiently so no worries.


----------

